# Is This A Stanley?



## cabomhn (Dec 30, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231125125686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hey guys, just wondering if someone could offer their expertise. I was just wondering if this was a stanley bailey no. 7 or some other brand. This could be a really nice restore but there aren't any of the usual "stanley" or "bailey" markings just a no. 7 inscribed, the front knob is a little different shape but I know some of the earlier planes had different shaped knobs, but everything else looks pretty much like it should. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Brink (Dec 30, 2013)

Matt, I just last week refurbed a very similar plane. All it had was NO. 6 cast into the toe. The blade (which is easily replaced) had Stanley stamped on it, as well as the lateral adjustment (not easily replaced).

Side by side with my Bailey Stanley 6 it was mostly identical. 

From what I've found, Stanley was proud enough to put their name on their products, but would also make nameless tools that another company (Sears, Montgomery Wards, etc) could put their names on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 30, 2013)

Brink said:


> Matt, I just last week refurbed a very similar plane. All it had was NO. 6 cast into the toe. The blade (which is easily replaced) had Stanley stamped on it, as well as the lateral adjustment (not easily replaced).
> 
> Side by side with my Bailey Stanley 6 it was mostly identical.
> 
> From what I've found, Stanley was proud enough to put their name on their products, but would also make nameless tools that another company (Sears, Montgomery Wards, etc) could put their names on.



So this is likely identical in quality but just not labelled with the stanley name? I'm mostly just concerned with personal use and not collectibility so as long as it is built the same I'm happy with that.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2013)

Matt, I've got this in my bookmarks in my planes folder: http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane id.html

It helps with identifying who made it, based upon the lateral adjuster. Looks like the one in your link is a Stanley?

(I'd listen to Brink - I'm only just beginning to learn about hand tools and still know nothing.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

